# Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE C ab 79,99



## angeldomaene (25. September 2009)

Achtung nur begrenzte Stückzahlen!




http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1940_Baitrunner-Aero-GTE-C.html

Shimano

            Baitrunner Aero GTE C

Technisch überzeugt sie durch eine Aluminium Spule, eine  fein
einstellbare Bremse sowie das bewährte Baitrunner System.

-  Kaltgeschmiedete Aluminium Spule
- Hybrid Aluminium Gehäuse
- Power  Roller
- Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink
- Zusätzliche Spule aus  Aluminium


*Kugellager *4+1


*Baitrunner Aero GTE 5000 C* 
*Schnurfassung* 175m/ 0,35mm
*Übersetzung* 4,50:1
*Gewicht* 510g

*Baitrunner Aero GTE 6000 C* 
*Schnurfassung* 240m/ 0,35mm
*Übersetzung* 4,50:1
*Gewicht* 585g

*Baitrunner Aero GTE 8000 C* 
*Schnurfassung* 290m/ 0,35mm
*Übersetzung* 4,50:1
*Gewicht* 580g

*Baitrunner Aero GTE 10000 C* 
*Schnurfassung* 380m/ 0,35mm
*Übersetzung* 4,50:1
*Gewicht* 575g

Angebot freibleibend, solange Vorrat reicht!


----------

